# Native Kayak 12'5 w/proppler



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

OK Native kayak 12'

ultimate with a prop .. the yak is brand new he has had it for about 3 months then i talked him into getting a hobie from a buddy of mine .. selling for 1000 .. the yak new is over 2g .. like i said im selling for a buddy on the rig .. if you ask a question i will answer as best as i can .. or until i ask him ..


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

So you have a Native Watercraft Ultimate 12 Propel forsale. The sales price is $1,500. The yak retails for $2,150-ish. Nice yak, solid design easy to stand up in. Pedal drive works great and will go in reverse. But is not self-bailing so going into the Gulf or rough water is probably not a good idea. Here is a link to the manufacturuer - http://www.nativewatercraft.com/ult_12_propel.cfm


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

Price Reduced 1300


----------



## procompz71 (Sep 30, 2008)

my native does great .. i take mine in the gulf and nin the bay and it does great with me never had a problem in rought water plus while im fishing a light i can stay in the light instead of having to pull forward into the light then get back in to your spot .. i can go backwards hobies can't .. but both good boats .. i wish i had bought mine now GREAT PRICE .. i bought mine for 2200 .. Good luck


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

do you have any pictures? i am interested


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

the only one i got is the website flsalmon posted .. not my yak a buddy of mines i will check and see if he does ..


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

the only one i got is the website flsalmon posted .. not my yak a buddy of mines i will check and see if he does ..


----------



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

Found this pic of the native on Craigslist:<H2>2009 Native Ultimate Propel Kayak - $1600 (Navarre)</H2><HR>

Date: 2009-08-09, 11:05PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] <SUP>[Errors when replying to ads?]</SUP>
<HR>


<DIV id=userbody>2009 Native Ultimate Propel Multisport kayak- (pedal forward or backward ) Color - Sand, (2) flush mount rod holders, lightly used. Cost over $2100.00 new. 
$1600.00 Call 939-4532 



<UL><LI>Location: Navarre <LI>it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests</LI>[/list]<TABLE summary="craigslist hosted images"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>







</TD><TD align=middle>







</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a nice design and the prop works great. I tested one and was able to stand up in it easily. I already have two yaks and don't need another, but this is a very good fishing yak. A good deal if anyone is interested in getting into yak fishing.


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry guys just got back home from offshore .. been catch a couple of tuna and nice ajs .. one massive grouper .. water is a little blue but not real blue yet ..


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

1,150 PRICE REDUCED FINAL UNTIL HE KEEPS


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

first person who can have 1000 cash will get a brand new kayak


----------



## dukeofjuke (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd like to buy your kayak. E-mail just sent to you.


----------



## dpe (Sep 4, 2009)

interested in the native kayak, is it still available?


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

yes still got it


----------



## RiverRat1 (Sep 5, 2009)

All -- Smelldatuna is up to no good. I've offered to buy this kayak several times & he verbally accepted the offer of $1000 cash, but he's had several excuses of why we can't meet to make this deal happen...and refuses to provide a phone#. He's told me in several e-mails, he'll call me, but never does. He even said he tried to call, but the phone rang & rang. I guesshe doesn't know that cell phones log calls and have voicemail???? No logged call or voicemail = he's full of BS about trying to call me.Think about it -- he's had this for sale on this forum since 1st week in Aug. Obviously, he's not serious about selling this kayak. He also has this posted on craigslist.

Check it out! ---> http://gulfport.craigslist.org/boa/1339038382.html Don't waste your time -- and don't get scammed!


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

thats bullshit i called you in front of my wife i have no excuses at all i do want to get rid of the yak im sorry that my son is in and out of the hospital no i didn;t leave you a voice mail i don;t do that i have had a problem with that in the past river rat if you would have picked up your phone that day i would have been more than welcome to give you the yak since all of this is going to my sons med bills .. i have emailed you several time you want email me back ..


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

im very willing to sell mad several attempts to sell you this yak but you never answered .. this yak is over 2gs and im selling for 1g thats a hell of a deal .. i have posted every where to get rid of it .. duhhhh i mean honestly if you have a object you want to sell you post it where ever you can possibly get hits on it .. so it is in locations where my family is and i can get it to you ..


----------



## smelldatuna (Oct 1, 2008)

SOLD Thanks Drew .. hope you have fun with the yak


----------

